# GW501516 - Where to buy?



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

What legit peptide sites stock this?

Research sarms seems quite expensive.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Bump please


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ergopep or researchsarms mate.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> What legit peptide sites stock this?
> 
> Research sarms seems quite expensive.


Quite expensive compared to what?

The review i've read look promising, here's a little snippet

"Ill start by posting this: I researched with Unique's GW for 30 days. My rat lost nearly 10 lbs in this time period. Most of the initial fat loss came in the first two weeks. I believe he also dropped some water weight. I did not change his cardio routine or his diet.....it just melted the fat off on its own.

I'd say £40 quids a bargain, hence why i've placed an order as my lazy hamsters are huge and need to get back on their wheel


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Osta--gain.com reputable?


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

So chaps what dose for how long for fat loss please


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd say 10mg ed.....thats what ill be doing. For as long as needed tbh.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Does it work for fat loss?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

sorebuttman said:


> Does it work for fat loss?


search function?

my mrs is taking 5mg ed


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

no concrete statements


----------

